# À côté de la plaque



## Vian

Hola chicos, acabo de llegar y ya empiezo a pedir, lo sé, per ¿seríais tan amables de resolverme una duda? Allá va:
Me he encontrado en una novela de R. Gary una expresión de argot de las que él suele utilizar que nunca había oído y me preguntaba si la conocéisy si sabéis qué significa. En un diálogo alguien replica:
-Alors là tu es à côté de la plaque! y por el contexto debe ser algo así como : por ahí te equivocas, pero me gustaría que, si alguien la conoce, me explicara qué tiene que ver con una traducción literal que sería más o menos: ¡por ahí estás al lado de la placa!
Muchas gracias.


----------



## mickaël

Hola y bienvenido en el foro Vian,

No estás "al lado de la placa", sí quiere decir que la persona se equivoca  totalmente 
Aquí tienes el origen de esta expresión. Si no entiendes, no dudes en preguntar de nuevo. 



> Le mot _plaque_ fait référence, dès 1562,  à une feuille d'une matière rigide fine ou épaisse. Dans le tir sur cible, la _plaque_ désigne le panneau que l'on doit atteindre. C'est à cet accessoire que fait référence l'expression _"être à côté de la plaque"_. Notons d'ailleurs, que l'origine exacte de cette locution familière de 1946 est l'argot militaire. A partir de là, il est facile de comprendre la similitude de sens entre "rater son coup" et '"être à côté de la plaque"''.



Saludos


----------



## Vian

Muchísimas gracias. Perdona la indiscreción pero ¿cuál es la fuente de tu sabiduría? de dónde viene esa información?
El mundo de las expresiones de argot es mi perdición ¿dónde prodría documentarme?
Gracias de nuevo.

*EDIT*: Vale, soy un poco inútil, ya he pinchado en Aquí. Perdón.


----------



## totor

También puedes decir *equivocarse de medio a medio*, Vian, o también *de punta a punta*.


----------



## Deprado

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
C est quoi á côté de la plaque?

Como lo traduzo?

Gracias mil


----------



## lencha

"à côté de la plaque" es una expresion de Québec (no creo que la usen en Francia verdad?) que quiere decir que la persona lo tiene todo falso... no entendio nada de la situacion o del asunto o lo que sea... Dependiendo del contexto, se traduce de distintas maneras...


----------



## zazap

lencha said:


> "à côté de la plaque" es una expresion de Québec (no creo que la usen en Francia verdad?) que quiere decir que la persona lo tiene todo falso... no entendio nada de la situacion o del asunto o lo que sea... Dependiendo del contexto, se traduce de distintas maneras...


Creo que es común en Francia, pero ya nos dirán.


----------



## mickaël

zazap said:


> Creo que es común en Francia, pero ya nos dirán.


Sí, tienes razón, también lo es en Francia.


----------



## paz-paix

en Argentina diríamos: estás meando fuera del tarro... 
Saludos a todos,
paz


----------



## f007

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,
Me gustaría saber lo que significa la expresión "tomber a côté de la plaque", la frase es la siguiente:
"Vous savez, ces moments où tout ce que vous dites tombe à côté de la plaque, et plus vous insistez, plus vous vous enferrez!"
"Sabe, esos momentos en los que todo lo que dices ¿¿¿???, y cuanto más insistes, más perdido te sientes!"
La verdad es que tampoco tengo demasiado claro si mi traducción de "enferrer" es correcta, ¿quizá es más bien "atrapado"?
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ploupinet

Hola hola, eso es casi como "decir tonterias", pero con el sentido de algo que no corresponde por nada a lo que esta diciendo.
No conozco la palabra o la expresion castellana, pero esta mas claro asi?


----------



## Gévy

Hola F007:

Sería como no dejar de meter la pata, no acertar nunca con lo que dices o haces.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
Dos propuestas: _Ya sabe, aquellos momentos en que todo lo que dices está fuera del tiesto.
...en que nada de lo que dices viene a cuento_.
Un saludo


----------



## f007

"Está fuera del tiesto" y "meter la pata" me gustan, porque se trata de una entrevista y hablan en lenguaje coloquial, gracias a los tres!!
en cuanto a "enferrer", si me podeis dar vuestra opinion os lo agradecería...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Otra posibilidad:*

...momentos en los que todo te sale mal.*

En cuanto a lo del "tiesto", la expresión original es *mear fuera del tiesto* y se usa cuando alguien dice algo que no tiene nada que ver con el tema de conversación.

Por lo que a *enferrer *respecta, es como si dijeras *plus vous vous enlisez*, es decir: *cuanto más insistes, más atrapado quedas*, como bien viste.


----------



## f007

Muchas gracias Victor Perez!!


----------



## Fibi

Otra expresion equivalente sería "mear fuera del tiesto".


----------



## Little Chandler

Hola a todos:

Recupero este hilo porque creo que el significado de "à côté de la plaque" que dais aquí (y que es el que yo conocía) no me cuadra mucho en el texto siguiente:

Se trata de la crítica de una película, y hablan sobre la protagonista...

« Elle perd son fils dans la gare Montparnasse, enterre un oiseau dans une boîte de jeu de société, veut aller déjeuner à la cantine de l'école (bobine du gamin, derrière les grilles de l'établissement). Cette femme à côté de la plaque a néanmoins une chance inouïe : elle est incarnée par Chiara Mastroianni. »

¿Como lo traduciríais? No creo que se trate exactamente de una mujer que se equivoca... ¿no?

Gracias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Little Chandler said:


> « Elle perd son fils dans la gare Montparnasse, enterre un oiseau dans une boîte de jeu de société, veut aller déjeuner à la cantine de l'école (bobine du gamin, derrière les grilles de l'établissement). Cette femme à côté de la plaque a néanmoins une chance inouïe : elle est incarnée par Chiara Mastroianni. »



Yo diría *desdichada*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aquí tiene, según lo veo, el sentido de "loca". Pero no es su uso normal, así que sólo lo deduzco por el contexto y sin ninguna seguridad de acertar.

Être à côté de la plaque, sera pris, j'imagine, comme un équivalent de dérailler (sortir des rails) 





> *Dérailler
> B.−* _P. métaph._ ou _au fig._  Dévier; s'écarter de son but; s'engager dans l'erreur.
> − _P. ext._ [Le suj. désigne une pers.]  S'écarter du bon sens, du sens commun, déraisonner, divaguer.



Attends d'autres réponses.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Me parece que aquí à côté de la plaque tiene el sentido de:
- déboussolée => desorientada / extraviada

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Little Chandler

Muchas gracias.

Ya veo que no es muy habitual este sentido... Acabo de ver que aquí dan el significado de "dépassé par les événements".


*à côté de la plaque*

1. dépassé par les événements _(familier)
 (une fille paumée et à côté de la plaque) _

2. dans l'erreur _(familier)
 (si tu crois ça, tu es complètement à côté de la plaque, ma pauvre fille!)_


----------



## VitaminaC

il est à coté de la plaque yo diría en español "se le va la pinza" dar una respuesta errónea y absurda.


----------

